# Nfaa class change



## jesselou (Oct 22, 2005)

i was at a shoot and one of the shooters was telling , at the vegas shoot that they are going to talk about changing the sinors and silver sinors and master sinors back. cause it was going to cost to much money.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is an agenda Item for the BOD, it is due to the fact that we gave out awards to over half of the senior shooters


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

archer_nm said:


> That is an agenda Item for the BOD, it is due to the fact that we gave out awards to over half of the senior shooters


So, is that the fault of the Seniors shooters...or is it the fault of the way awards are handed out? Isn't there another agenda item that deals with awards distribution that would solve the problem?
Also, since the new ages came to be in June, 2013...there has yet to be a National Indoor Tournament with those in there...and already...BEFORE having run even one indoor Nationals...well, you know where this is going.
Just sayin'....
There are way many more "divisions" that have even fewer competitors in them that need elimination...and those would more than compensate for the awards in those Senior's Divisions, period!!! Almost going like the Obama administration...mess over the Seniors and the VETERANS...and take care of the others...????
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

field14 said:


> So, is that the fault of the Seniors shooters...or is it the fault of the way awards are handed out? Isn't there another agenda item that deals with awards distribution that would solve the problem?
> Also, since the new ages came to be in June, 2013...there has yet to be a National Indoor Tournament with those in there...and already...BEFORE having run even one indoor Nationals...well, you know where this is going.
> Just sayin'....
> There are way many more "divisions" that have even fewer competitors in them that need elimination...and those would more than compensate for the awards in those Senior's Divisions, period!!! Almost going like the Obama administration...mess over the Seniors and the VETERANS...and take care of the others...????
> field14 (Tom D.)


Agree!
There are way too many classes that have only a couple of shooters.
They should cut back on those first.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

What STYLES would you get rid of????


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

you can group some togeather.... For example barebow be a uni-sex class. bare compound be a uni-sex class.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

And the NFAA wonders why there are less shooters!They cant make up there minds on what they want.Now they want you to spend $1000 plus to shoot the nationals with travel,hotel,and food plus BUY your bowl this org is becoming a joke!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

archer_nm said:


> What STYLES would you get rid of????


Those that, on a National level have fewer than 5 competitors in them, OR combine them into a uni-sex division IF the combination could result in 7 or more competing. Too many Silver Bowls given out for people that are the only one in their division, or there are only two or three.

The agenda item concerning awards handouts/qualifications isn't new...used to be that way when I first started archery way back when. Makes sense, too. It is either that or combine/eliminate the divisions that aren't cutting it.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i don`t think the age thing is the only problem. maybe the solution would be>bowls for classes with 10 or more,less than 10 but at least 5 in the class 3 medals ,if less than 5 and they do not combine sheet of award paper only,this should be used in all age groups. all pro classes are money so that takes care of its self.we all know there are some people who shoot a class with just a few shooter`s to get a title and a bowl and that`s sad its suppose to be a competition and lot`s of fun. And yes i would run in minnesota to be a NFAA director ,being retired, very vocal ,maybe i could help solve or come up with some solutions.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

The indoor Nationals are barely breaking even, believe me, I have seen the numbers. The expenses need to be cut first, not the awards. The whole format needs to be changed so the average joe has a chance to win something other than a $2.00 medal in the flights, (maybe like Vegas).


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Regarding the OP's original question, however, the Vegas Shoot is not an NFAA tournament and therefore does not use all the various NFAA age classes already. i.e. they do not offer a senior, silver senior and master senior class in the various styles of competition. Vegas uses some different age classes, but for the most part the divisions are based on equipment and/or "flighted" where everyone shoots in the same division regardless of equipment, gender or age and are grouped by score into "flights" of shooters.

>>------->


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Regarding the OP's original question, however, the Vegas Shoot is not an NFAA tournament and therefore does not use all the various NFAA age classes already. i.e. they do not offer a senior, silver senior and master senior class in the various styles of competition. Vegas uses some different age classes, but for the most part the divisions are based on equipment and/or "flighted" where everyone shoots in the same division regardless of equipment, gender or age and are grouped by score into "flights" of shooters.
> 
> >>------->


 He may have been referring to the meeting that is held in Vegas


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I like Pete53's idea about the medals for classes with under 5 archers. I also like the idea of going back to only 2 groups of seniors. You pick the ages, but I never felt that 50 to 54 were seniors. You can't even live in my 55 and older community at 54. But pick as you wish, just cut down the number of classes. 

What is the pride in winning the State or National Championship when almost everyone else does also. It doesn't take skill anymore. Just the ability to find a class that no one else signs up for.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

the Vegas shoot may not be at NFAA shoot but i have this question . then why is the NFAA President Bruce Cull always doing alot of the speaking and anouncing ? and maybe that`s why people think it`s a NFAA sanctioned shoot .


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Pete53 said:


> the Vegas shoot may not be at NFAA shoot but i have this question . then why is the NFAA President Bruce Cull always doing alot of the speaking and anouncing ? and maybe that`s why people think it`s a NFAA sanctioned shoot .


The World Archery Festival was spun off of the NFAA in 1999 or so. The separate corporation has Bruce Cull as one of the owners or directors (I forget which...). Since the Vegas Shoot is part of the NFAA touring schedule, the NFAA handles the logistics. 

-Steve


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Vegas is not a spin off it was bought by the NFAA and the board is the Pres, VP, Council and 2 other members.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

now i am confessed,why is it not part of the NFAA sanctioned shoots ? if its owned by the NFAA ?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It is part of the WAF World Archer Festival which includes Vegas, Indoor Nationals and the Classic. With Vegas and Classic having different shooting styles than the indoor.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've yet to figure out what part of indoor is field archery. 

We can all see the need for different org's and rules for outdoor archery, but for indoor? Really? 

Guess I'm a lumper. I'd put all the US indoor events under one roof, with the same set of rules. We already have enough confusion in our small sport.

I wonder how US Cycling or US Shooting handles all the various diciplines in their sport? Surely there is a good model for our archery organizations to follow?


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe.. We should start looking into outside event sponsers and get some price money at the National shoots. This will bring more people... Big companies give away money all the time to sponser events as a tax write off. All you need is a Non-profit and your set... Im assuming the NFaa is a non-profit..


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Humdinger said:


> Im assuming the NFaa is a non-profit..


Well they sure aren't turning one...


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Uh...them bowls run what, 100.00? 200.00??

If your having to cut classes due to trophies, you got WAAAAY bigger financial issues to be concerned about.


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

If you look at payouts vs entry fees for Vegas in Freestyle Flights, they make plenty on that shoot.
I have never tried to count, but was told at a national shoot NFAA has about 76 champions.


----------



## Archery Power (Feb 4, 2005)

dO YOU THINK THAT ALL OF THE 76 CHAMPIONS ARE HOUSEHOLD NAMES ? tHIS HAS BECOME NOTHING BUT A JOKE.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't understand why indoor is not all Unisexed??? Heck, why not all marked yardage being unisexed? I understand the speed issue with 3D, but where is the need for Male and Female classes coming from anymore? Do we still believe that we get more women shooters because they don't have to shoot with the men? I am tired of hearing people complain that the female payout is not fair... 

As for the Bowls... Why are they giving out Bowls to people that compete in events with less than 3 participants? Set a minimum participation and go with it. As for buying a bowl, screw that idea... If you did not have to beat the minimum required to qualify for an awarded bowl, sorry no bowl for you. 

I am hopeful that the NASP program will push more finger shooters into the sport, but we are looking at several years before they turn competitive on a National level.


----------

